# C_Thru Oscillator



## Davyboy (Nov 24, 2007)

My oscillator. Based on a plan I saw on internet,  Lucy.  Original was  horizontal.  I modified to fit materials on hand:  'plastic' bar gleaned from a yard sale, cut and polished by me,  and some aluminum for piston, and steel flywheel 2 3/8 dia.  It uses air like it's free, but it runs well from about 60 rpm all the way to a blinding blur.  












[/img]


----------



## cfellows (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice job!  What is the flywheel made of?

Chuck


----------



## chuck foster (Nov 24, 2007)

now thats a cool looking engine 8) ..........you can see exactly how the engine works and what each piece does  
do you have video of the engine running?

chuck


----------



## tattoomike68 (Nov 24, 2007)

I like it, I need to try to build one also.


----------



## chuck foster (Nov 24, 2007)

i forgot to ask, how do you polish plastic? :? 
what kind of materials do you use and is it hand rubbed or buffed with a machine? please go into great details as i for one have no clue how to do it and you certainly do. 8) 

chuck


----------



## Davyboy (Nov 24, 2007)

The flywheel is carbon steel, a scrap from the saw room at work.  drilled the 6 holes on drill press with cross slide vise.  I polished the plastic starting with 400,  600, then 1500 grit, wet sanded.  then crocus cloth and finally white toothpaste.  I put the paper on a (flat) Formica countertop, and worked it.  Then toothpaste and a little water.  The 1500 is not fine enough, and I haven't been able to find any more crocus cloth.  precious little left in my stash.  There is another topic posted about polishing plastic around here too.


----------



## rake60 (Nov 24, 2007)

That is a sweet looking little engine!

I like the way it can SHOW how an oscillator works.

Great Job!

Now you know I'm going to ask for a video....   :wink: 

Rick


----------



## wareagle (Nov 24, 2007)

Very impressive work!  A lot of rubbing, but the result is spectacular!  As the others have said, share a video with us!


----------



## wareagle (Nov 25, 2007)

Davyboy, sorry to hear that you are out and can't get the good internet service!  However, thank you for going to the pains of getting the pictures put up here!

A real quick story:  I have an old friend that has retired and moved to Mexico.  Here in the states, he couldn't get anything but dial up service, and tried everything he could to get a decent speed (before satellite internet was available).  Down there, he has a broadband connection and costs less than his original dial up did here.


----------

